# Childs Tricycle Restoration Project



## Ollie (May 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Here is a little restoration project I'm working on.  It's a childs tricycle - I believe it's a Gresham Flyer? but I haven't had much luck with google in finding out any more information so would be grateful if anyone here knew any more about them?  when they were made etc.

On the whole it's in not bad condition, the brakes are a little stiff but at least not seized, but the stem seems stuck in hard and may take some/a lot of persuasion.  Front hub and crank axle all rotate freely if not super smooth.  If anyone has any specific tips for this kind of bicycle I'd be grateful, I'll scour the restoration forums for general tips.






cheers,

Ollie


----------



## Ollie (May 28, 2009)

OK

So I managed to unseize the stem with a lot of penetrating lube, a blowtorch and a lever between the fork legs.  What I have found is that the forks have a bent steering tube.  There is a noticeable bend about 2 inches up from where the bottom bearing race sits so that the top and bottom cups are not parallel.  This explains why the steering was a little stiff at the extremes of the handlebar movement.  How it has bent I have no idea as the bend was concealed within the head tube until I teased the stem out.





Anyway, anyone got any tips on how to straighten this out?  I can't imagine it is supposed to be there but on the other hand I would have thought that in most cases the forks themselves would have bent rather than the top pipe and they appear to be in good condition?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 28, 2009)

I would clamp the end near the fork crown  in a pipe vise, and  use a long-ish piece of the largest diameter pipe that will fit down the steerer to horse it back into shape.  This might deform the threaded end slightly, so run the headset nut (or a rusty spare that will fit) down the threads before straightening and run it back out afterwards in the hope of forcing it back into shape.
Another possibility would be the Park frame and fork straightener:
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=33604&page=PARK%20TOOL%20FFS-2%20FRAME%20FORK%20STRAIGHTENER
Just the nicest picture I could find, not a plug for a bike shop I've never used.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2009)

Here we are getting towards completion, a bit of tidy up and still the boot to go (also need to repair the old saddle so bought a cheap one for my daughter to use in the meantime).  It's not a perfect restoration but then its been done to be used by my children so didn't want to spend too long and too much only to have it bumped of various walls and fences over the next few years - just enough to tidy it up and make sure its in good running order.

I'd be interested if anyone knew how to date this?  I think it was made by Aberdale? but I can't find any information on how to date them.  The serial on the bottom bracket is TT52A so I'm guessing 1952 might be a stab in the dark in the absence of anything else?

Anyone with any suggestions?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 16, 2009)

Ollie

I think it is English made or possibly European.  I would start with Raleigh 50's maybe 60's.  The Chain gaurd style and brakes have that look to them.

It looks great!!  Can't wait to see it with the boot on.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 17, 2009)

Gresham Flyers were made by the Aberdale Cycle Co.

Check this previous link on thecabe

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5068


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2009)

And it's pretty much finished.  In the longer term I'll refurb the old saddle and try and get some new rubber for the pedals.  The wheels will do for now, but I guess may get a refurb if ever I need to rebuils a wheel.











It's been fun and very satisfying to have a family heirloom back in good working order.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 8, 2009)

*Aberdale*

The tricycle is an Aberdale.  I have an original that was bought for me in London England in 1954. I have the original tag on the front of the bike.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 8, 2009)

I never thought I'd say this about a tricycle but that is drop dead gorgeous!Job well done


----------

